# Student Accommodation?



## Redemption (Oct 10, 2017)

Is student accommodation only for students or complexes built for students but available to everyone? I have come across numerous ads for places advertised as being student accommodation in my search for a place in Melbourne, a number of which I would happily consider if there wasn't a restriction. Some ads state specifically that it is only for students whilst others don't make this distinction. It just has the student accommodation watermark on the pictures etc.I'm wondering if it goes without saying that it is only available to students which is why they haven't stressed this point?

Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## esands (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you need individually or in a family condo? Because both possibilities must be available, only students or as a general. The question is what is your requirement, i saw online there are many individual websites for student accommodation in Melbourne, maybe that will help you in finding the one you are looking for.


----------

